# The Miller Method of Queen Rearing by Dr. C.C. Miller.



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmillermethod.htm

I'll try to get the pictures later.


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

*pictures*

Michael, any chance we'll see the pictures?
Thank you
Daniel


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael, any chance we'll see the pictures?

I'm in the middle of expanding the beekeeping to 100 hives and five yards. Considering the amount of work I have to do on equipment to expand this spring, probably not until May or later. But, until then, you can probably find them here:

http://bees.library.cornell.edu/cgi...no=5017631;view=image;seq=0345;node=5017631:6


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you Michael.
Daniel


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Micheal,

Just out of curiosity, what method(s) are you using for queen rearing? I seem to recall that you experimented last year with various methods of overwintering nucs and some type of grafting.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Just out of curiosity, what method(s) are you using for queen rearing?

Mostly I use a Jenter. I now have four of them. I've been experimenting more with the Hopkins and probably will continue that experiment.

>I seem to recall that you experimented last year with various methods of overwintering nucs

I'm still doing that.

> and some type of grafting.

I have grafted some. Mostly I've done it when the bees did not take care of the eggs or the queen didn't want to lay and I had a schedule to keep, so I found some larvae the right age and grafted. But I prefer the Jenter. I get more food with the larvae (all of it) and it goes quickly and isn't a problem seeing and isn't a problem finding the right age larvae.


----------

